
Big Tech Isn’t the Problem with Homelessness. It’s All of Us - LopRabbit
https://www.wired.com/story/big-tech-isnt-the-problem-with-homelessness-its-all-of-us/
======
dmvinson
My question with these NIMBY debates is how rational is the fear of any new
housing for homeowners in wealthy areas? How much would one 14-story apartment
building decrease home values in a neighborhood? 10%? 20%? 50%? I have no idea
about the economics of it but I'm wondering whats the true loss for these
homeowners that have them so fearful of new housing. Without a significant
loss of property value from small amounts of affordable housing in the area,
the only other fear is the slippery slope argument that any additional housing
will open the floodgates, which seems ridiculous on its face.

~~~
txsh
Decades of redlining have conditioned people to associate minorities moving
into a neighborhood with the decline of property values. Black and brown
people appearing on sidewalks is a signal to sell and move to a nicer
neighborhood. If you don’t, your other white neighbors will and you’ll be the
sucker left with a house you can’t sell as its value plummets. It’s called
“white flight”.

That’s what this this issue is really about. Poor people = minorities. NIMBYs
want to keep the minorities out of their neighborhood because they’ll trigger
white flight.

~~~
aeternus
I've lived in both poor areas and very affluent areas.

I don't think that poor people = minorities is true at all. There are plenty
of minority neighborhoods where the residents are extremely caring.

Some of the worst neighborhoods I've been in have been low-income white.
Constantly woken up by pounding on walls, smashing doors, police coming due to
domestic violence, drug-use.

If I had to chose, I'd live in a minority neighborhood rather than one of low
socio-economic status.

------
captain_perl
For an existing property owner, any construction, noise or inconvenience is a
"taking" that they can avoid by protesting. It's rational when you think about
it - what's in it for them?

Also, developers are shysters who are profiting from that disruption. Why
should existing owners help them?

So those are the underlying issues to address.

